# Found sparrow in my house with broken wing --wat 2 do!



## Pixxie77 (May 20, 2012)

I found a sparrow in my house ... It has a broken wing ... Havent been able to get ahold of anyone that can tell me where to take the bird so it doesnt die ... and I could use some advice on how 2 care for it the time being till I can get 2 whoevr knows how 2 take care of birds ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pixxie77 said:


> I found a sparrow in my house ... It has a broken wing ... Havent been able to get ahold of anyone that can tell me where to take the bird so it doesnt die ... and I could use some advice on how 2 care for it the time being till I can get 2 whoevr knows how 2 take care of birds ...


can you please post you're location, and if you can post a picture of the bird it may help. where do you have the bird now.

a helpful hint is a laundry basket with paper towel on the bottom with the top coverd with a large towel, if you can add a bit of seed in a dish he can't spill over..the water dish needs to be very small..or else he can just end up in the water and could drown if in a panic, even see if you can hang or tie the small dish to the side or something very flat and shallow may work if the bird is not too aggressive about moving around in there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a cat that brought the sparrow in?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

This is a link to a YouTube video on doing a figure-8 wing wrap. 

An avian vet here in Belgium showed me how to do it on a pigeon, with a 50-cm or 18 inch length of brown-colored silk tape (available at most places where bathroom cabinet first-aid supplies are sold). Or you can use masking tape which house painters use (paper, usually crepe, or crinkly, not too sticky, not too hard to remove afterwards from feathers).

Took the vet all of one minute (or less) to demonstrate.

He said he would charge only a consultation fee of 21 Euros (about $25-30, USD) for such a procedure.

For larger birds such as falcons and such, he might go in for drilling holes in bone, inserting pins, and using rubber bands on special traction frames. 

He said that a layman might get as good a result as a professional vet, using this technique, and would often be the procedure used by a professional.

I am not a professional vet, have no professional opinion on the matter, and can not argue if someone else on this site disagrees with the procedure, or would not recommend that an amateur try it out.

You tape the bird's wing in the position it would normally be when held next to the body.

I might try this procedure if I couldn't get the bird immediately to a professional. And, I would take it to a professional as soon as was practical. (These things seem to happen on weekends and during holidays, all too often). The vet told me that bird's bones set rapidly and heal rapidly. A pigeon with a broken right humerus which I took to him after a weekend had the bone already fused into the wrong position and would never fly again. Re-breaking the bone in order to reset it would have involved a shortening of the bone and the pigeon would not have been able to fly, since the balance of one wing opposing the other would have been altered.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_mzQg8Prok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me0WjNZHVvg&feature=relmfu

There are probably other, similar videos on the subject.

On broken legs, if you're interested in informing yourself for the future:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFIAifsF4CQ&feature=related

Larry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great videos Larry.
Pixxie is in Fontana, California. She had a dove a few weeks ago, with a hurt wing...I wonder where she took that bird.


----------

